# Anyone in Austin need a player?



## dagger (Jul 20, 2002)

Topic says it all....


----------



## dagger (Jul 21, 2002)

Just incase you need some info about me....


Age: 27
Sex: Male
Real Name: James
Location: North Austin 


Im married and my wife roleplays also but pretty much just me looking for a group unless you have room for two. She is pretty busy anyways.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 28, 2002)

Hmm.  Not looking for a player just now, but might be in the relatively near future.  What's your schedule look like, and what kind/style of games do you prefer?


----------



## dagger (Jul 30, 2002)

I prefer a game with a health mix of role playing and combat....other than that I dont really care. I realize on some nights it will be mostly rping and others all combat. 

Is that the info you are looking for?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 30, 2002)

dagger said:
			
		

> *I prefer a game with a health mix of role playing and combat....other than that I dont really care. I realize on some nights it will be mostly rping and others all combat.
> 
> Is that the info you are looking for? *




Yup.

At the moment, my group is pretty small.  It's myself, my wife, and two friends.  Right now we're in the middle of a Cthulhu game one of my friends is running.  Once that's done, I'll be starting up a D&D campaign, and I'm planning to ask if they mind bringing in another player.  Not sure when this'll be, though.  We aren't playing often right now, since one of my players is planning for his upcoming wedding, so it'll be a while until the Cthulhu's done.

As far as our group playing style...

I try to do a good mix of mystery, exploration, investigation, and combat.  I tend to average only one big fight--sometimes two--per game session (although we've certainly had games with more, and we've had games with none).  I don't give XP by the book; I go entirely on a story award concept.

I should also warn you that my players are really good about following the part, and acting only as their characters would act, but they aren't as in-depth role-players as I might wish.    I mean, I'm flattered that they get so into the plot, but I wish it wasn't at the expense of getting into character, which it sometimes seems to be.  I just tell you this so you know that, if you do end up gaming with us, it may not be as RP-intensive as you like.

Anyway, once the Cthulhu's done with, I'll talk to them and see if they mind bringing in a new player.  They probably won't mind--but they'll probably also want to you meet you and hang out a few times before we start gaming, to make sure everyone gets along.

Also, just for your info...

We usually game either Tuesday or Thursday evening, from about 6 or so to about 9:30.  I'd prefer to game on Friday, when we could game longer and later, but so far schedules haven't permitted it.

Most of my campaigns tend to involve a single, over-reaching story arc.  Not every game session revolves around that main plot, but most of them do.  (Think TV series like Babylon 5.)  However, I'm planning for my next campaign to be a lot more episodic, focusing a lot more on specific character goals.  I really enjoy complex plotlines, but I'm hoping that a less linear campaign will encourage more roleplaying and character depth.  That way, when I do another of my plot arc campaigns, maybe it'll stick.  

Our campaigns tend to run for anywhere from five to nine months, if they're "full-length," although we often do much smaller mini-campaigns as well.  Average speed of level advancement is one level every three to four games, although I often accelerate that at the very earliest levels.


----------



## dagger (Jul 30, 2002)

I actually prefer sessions that are not SUPER role-playing intensive, guess because Im no great actor . 

On the other hand though, I have no problem with derailing a plot because of something my character would or wouldn't do. 

That can add a lot of fun to a game though , when you (the other players that is) have to bamboozle the paladin (or whatever) into going along with the current mission. Kind of like having to put Mr T to sleep to get him on a plane (A Team reference here..). lol


You can email me whenever you feel like it in the future. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Umarth (Sep 6, 2002)

I've run a game that might have room for 1 more person.   It's every alternate tues days and thursdays.  Game takes place normally in round rock or centeral austin (depending on who's place we play at).  If your intrested send me an AIM.  AIM nic is IOmega2 or send me an e-mail at koe@onr.com.   Can't gaurentee you a spot (would have to talk to my players) but we might be able to work something out.


----------



## Garmorn (Sep 7, 2002)

My family and I are also looking for a new group.  We have both Friday and Sundays open.  Sunday is better because of timing but are willing to try Fridays.  We are intreseted in a long term campain.

By the way there are 3 of us.  My self (44), my wife Laura, and I daughter who is a senior in highschool.


I am also availble to GM.  While am not the best at long over aching stories, I do try to keep the game balanced and like campains that run a year or more.


----------



## foesea (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey, heard your looking for a game,

Divine and Arcane Spellcaster's needed for a Forgotten Realms 3rd Edition D&D campaign! This is an in depth game that involves alot of fun roleplaying and character development!  The game takes place every Sunday in the North Austin Area.  If you are interested in getting started, call:  512-220-1829   Thanks!


----------

